# Tatuaje Unicos



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

So I want to buy a box of Tatuajes in Torpedo size, but don't know which one. I have tried the Artistas (red label) and today I tried my second Unicos (brown label). The first Unicos was plugged and tasted like burnt wire or something! So I gave it another chance and the one I smoked today was just great in taste! 
It had a lot of nutty taste, It started of with great spice too. 
The draw was firm, so I cut off a little more. Then the taste hit me hard! Very nice coffee, roasted nuts and cocoa. One of the best cigars Ive tried so far. The construction was ok though. It cracked right from the start! I had to baby it! The flavor made me forget about the construction though. 

There is a big difference in price on the red and brown label so I don't know which one I will go with. I think i will make my decision tomorrow after i smoke another red label. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Go brown Baby!!! nice pics


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

There are too many good Tats to settle on one - go for a sampler!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Classic reserva SW--Blows you away


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> There are too many good Tats to settle on one - go for a sampler!


That's the word on the streets.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I would put it to you this way Lou - whichever box you go for, you won't be sorry. Every time I have a Tat red, I really just sit and enjoy the ride. When I am lucky enough to find a Brown or Reserva, I marvel at the goodness. Either way, I am a happy man and I expect you will be too 

CD


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice stick. Tatuaje is top shelf IMHO


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great cigar!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

When you consider bang for the buck, I am on a budget like many of us , I would say go red!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> When you consider bang for the buck, I am on a budget like many of us , I would say go red!!


 I think I am! Red it is!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The Reservas are some freaking awesome sticks!!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Go for it Lou! You can't miss on any of them. They are all great!
Like Frank said, the Reservas are outstanding!!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

COOL, have not had any red label Angeles cannot find any. Noellas are a staple for me and I have a couple West Coasts and East coasts as well sitting in the humi. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------

